# Re-Covering Headlining



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*Firstly, I take no responsibility to and damage caused to yourself, your headlining, your car, or anything else for that matter. Use this merely as a GUIDE. 
I am not a professional of any sort when it comes to this. This was my first attempt, but seemed to go ok, and decided I would share with you what I did and how.*​
_This was written for a Mk3 Ibiza Cupra, some aspects regarding the removal of headlining may differ on your choice of car. If unsure, seek a haynes manual, or ask a professional_

Thinking about a change on the inside? Well here's a nice quick, cheap mod.

Well then, after almost 2 months of waiting for material, I managed to get some Leather Effect fabric today, and re-covered my headlining.

Materials you will need are:
Fabic (2 Meters in your choice of material) (cost me £5 per meter) - *£10*
Spray Glue (available from Wilkinsons) - *£4.69*
Scissors
Screwdrivers (Posi & Flat)

Firstly, remove the grab handles, sun visors, interior light and interior sensor (if you have one). Pull all of the pillars so that the become loose, and remove 6 studs holding the lining in place (2 at the back, and 2 on either near the B pillars). Then climb in the boot (I had no seats in), and get a 2nd person to stand at the back of the car, and feed the roof lining to them, being careful not to bend it.

Next, find a nice, large clean area to do your work! lay down the headlining, and drop the material over it, and spread it out evenly. Remember to push the material into the contours of the headlining to get a better idea.










Spray a small area at a time. Spray both the headlining and the fabric, and leave for 30seconds or so. I started at the rear, and did a corner first. Pull the material fairly tight, and remeber to smooth out the fabric with your hand. The do the other corner.

After they were done, I rolled the material back (from the front to the rear where I started gluing). I then sprayed the entire width of the lining, about 3 deep inch at a time, then pull the fabric back over in place (2nd pair of hand my help). Remember to smooth out the material. Keep repeating this process untill you get to the end.

Then flip the headlining over, and trim the excess, leaving about 2 inch to tack over the back. Then cut out the holes for the light and sensor, and punch the 6 holes back in for the studs. Leaving this:










Some bits may come unstuck, the glue should stay "wet" for about 15 mins, so just double check the corners and contours. Once happy, just fit it back in, using the reverse process to taking it out.










Fitted:




























Time took: approx 30-45 mins


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

Ace write up mate. I want to redo the roof lining in my van ( as i'm fitting an estate one )


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

one thing to add, you see how it "jig saws" around the edge? all you do there, is cut straight lines and fold back on itself, simples


----------

